# Reputable Golden Retriever Breeder Ohio



## vwb11 (Jun 18, 2019)

Hello,

I am new to the forum and could really use some help. I am interested in adding a Golden Retriever puppy to my family and want to make sure I use a responsible breeder. I have been researching on my own and so far I am not coming up with a breeder with which I feel totally comfortable. Many people in this forum have indicated that good breeders don't always have websites.

I live in Columbus, Ohio and I am finding a lot of breeders in the Amish community. While I don't have an issue with an Amish breeder, I am aware that many of them run puppy mills. I was referred to one Amish breeder Thistledown Farm Goldens - Thistledownfarmgoldens.com. Another breeder that I am looking at is Golden Acres Farm and Kennel - goldenacresfarm.net. 

If there is anyone who could refer me to some good breeders in Ohio, I would appreciate it. Additionally, if anyone can give feedback on the two breeders I mentioned, that would be great as well.

Thank you so much.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

SEE OFA links for verifiable basis of comments.

thistledown- 
JJ's offspring isn't thrilling to me and there is no depth of clearances. His cardiac is inadequate (practitioner) and he's got a number of failing elbows and hips. Know when there is an elbow # and no hip # hips were likely failed and vice versa. https://www.ofa.org/advanced-search?f=sr&appnum=1520069 here is his pedigree: Pedigree: Dillon's Jack In The Box By Design

Dane- Pedigree: Golden Focus Ivanhoe and https://www.ofa.org/advanced-search?f=sr&appnum=1672559 @ least one failing elbow in offspring (Phoebe) most likely on OFA. His heart clearance is also inadequate for a Golden. OFA does take practitioner clearances, but they are not - have not for nearly 20 years- acceptable for a sporting breed. We have heart issues. 
Rocco- Pedigree: SrbCh Sleepysong Raymond Rock underaged when he got hip/elbow in Serbia, and his cardiac isn't adequate. If his eyes have been checked since he was imported, they did not send to OFA. And it is a HUGE stretch for a US breeder to preface his name with CH on her website, especially after it got removed on k9data by the editing staff, it should say SerbCH. (see change history for both age @time clearances were input and name preface editing)

Sheila - Pedigree: Thistledown Farm's Sweet Little Sheila and https://www.ofa.org/advanced-search?f=sr&appnum=1704962 . Oh dear. Up to this point, I was thinking, 'ok- they don't have correct cardiac clearances but at least they are doing clearances'... but this one is going to keep me from finishing up her bitches- she's breeding her -has bred her (to Dane) and her own dam is both moderately dysplastic and has elbow dysplasia. Just on the basis of this - that she let her stud dog cover a dysplastic bitch and now is breeding her stud fee puppy, that's soooo incredibly wrong. She mentions 'their past puppies'- so this isn't an accidental thing. You'd be crazy to pay $2500 for a puppy with this health history.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Golden Acres- they do not know what 'show quality' is, obviously. ALL their dogs are claimed to be such, however, none of them are show titled. And honestly, the photos do not show dogs of show quality. On the basis of their doodle business and lack of knowledge on what a show quality dog is, it would be a hard pass for me. If no one else has gone through OFA by the time my computer gets a charge, I will do the first few..


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Prism Goldens said:


> Golden Acres- they do not know what 'show quality' is, obviously. ALL their dogs are claimed to be such, however, none of them are show titled. And honestly, the photos do not show dogs of show quality. On the basis of their doodle business and lack of knowledge on what a show quality dog is, it would be a hard pass for me. If no one else has gone through OFA by the time my computer gets a charge, I will do the first few..


I started laughing a little when I saw that page on goldens.... *shaking head*
@vwb11.... can I ask how you are finding breeders? Just googling golden retriever breeders or golden retriever puppies will bring up the worst people sometimes. Good breeders do have websites, but more than that a lot of people network on facebook and word of mouth (puppy owners + breeder referrals). 

Columbus has a bunch of good breeders + 2-3 good golden clubs within reasonable distance. Check breeder referrals.


----------



## vwb11 (Jun 18, 2019)

Thank you for the quick response everyone. I was referred to Thistledown but I still felt the need to double check because you never know how much knowledge a person has about proper breeding. I am trying to educate myself on what to look for. I know good breeders often don't have a lot of litters on a regular basis which also adds to the difficulty of getting a healthy puppy. I find actual referrals online hard to find. Someone in the forum mentioned a lot of us google " Golden Retriever breeders Ohio" in the search bar. Please educate me. How should I be searching? 

Thank you again for the responses. I want to make a really good decision. Every response educates me a little more.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Breeder Referral
https://www.gcgrc.org/puppies/
Golden Retriever Club
https://cvgrc.org/puppy-referral/
https://www.gpgrc.org/puppies/
https://fdgrc.org/puppy-referral/


^^^ Area breed referrals


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

I live in Columbus too! Why don’t you come to the Golden Retriever Club of Columbus Ohio (GRCCO) meeting next week? You can meet club members and breeders. Check out the club Facebook page for meeting time updates. I know of one breeder who has puppies on the ground right now, but they may be spoken for already plus forum rules preclude me from naming them outright on a public post.


----------



## Jmcarp83 (May 4, 2018)

Contact the local GRCA clubs for referral but it’s possible they may be slow to reply since one of the local clubs has a Specialty show this week north of Pittsburgh.


----------



## mzilke (May 4, 2019)

NORMAL - PRACTITIONER could you please tell me what these means. thanks


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

If you are talking about an OFA heart clearance, it means the exam was done by a regular vet, not a cardiologist. Goldens should have their hearts examined by a board certified cardiologist because regular vets are not qualified to identify heart defects in Goldens.


----------



## mzilke (May 4, 2019)

thank you now I know thanks again


----------

